# stringy white poop internal parasite



## Bill Pape (Oct 1, 2010)

My fish all got an intestinal parasite. First, it killed all of my gouramis in painful fashion in three months. Now it is in my community tank (which had some of the gouramis) and it is slowly wiping out all the fish there. They are normal at first, but then waste away to nothing and die of exhuastion. The young fish just never fully develop. They all get the stringy white poop, which can be as long as 1.5 inches. I assume the "poop" is full of hundreds of eggs. How do I stop this thing? Or, after all of my fish are dead, how do I get all the contaminants out of the plants and gravel?

I've tried treated food, and they won't eat it. Actually, it looks inedible. Then I tried soaking my regular food in treated water. Didn't help.

The poop doesn't occur every week, and the fish are normal at first, so quarantine doesn't help unless it's for a month or so and you watch them alot.

I have a 39 gallon community tank; and a 10 gallon breeding tank which only has corys and shrimp in it. The corys and shrimp don't seem to be affected.

Anyone who knows what this is or how to get rid of it, please let me know. *c/p* 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Have you tried soaking the medicated food in garlic? Apparently garlic is something fish like, and also aids in digestion. The flavor might mask the meds as well. I know there is medicine that can go in the water column for parasites, but I think it would be less effective. Afraid I've not had this particular problem before, so I can't help much. I know others have though, so perhaps they'll chime in soon. 

Good luck


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Jungle labs makes a fizz tab med called parasite clear (available on the internet) and tetra makes one called parasite guard (available at Petsmart or Petco). I have had mixed results with both. Both seem to be fairly effective if caught early, ie stringy white feces but healthy looking fish. If the fish is already pretty stressed and emaciated, they seem to die no matter from my experience.

Jungle also makes a parasite food that comes in small pellet form that you may have to crush up. They may not like as much but they will eventually eat it if they go without food for very long.

Other alternatives include what you can find here:

Fish Fecal Disorders

Good luck and post any results you get.


----------

